# Bella with her new Play Pen



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

I finally got my Cannon Rebel repaired and I couldn't wait to snap some pics of Bella in her new playpen. She loves it and she also loves having access to the outside Lanai where she can look down and bark at everyone. Her potty patch is also outside so when I am not home she knows were she can go to relief herself. In the past week she has started dragging her toys into the playpen like its her own personal home. Poor cats though, whenever they want to go out on the Lania they have to sneak past her or pay a nip toll.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh that's so nice,glad she likes it


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

love the pink! she looks quite happy. I love the watermelon bowl I almost bought one but talked myself out of it may have to go get one...


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

michele said:


> Oh that's so nice,glad she likes it


Thanks!



appleblossom said:


> love the pink! she looks quite happy. I love the watermelon bowl I almost bought one but talked myself out of it may have to go get one...


Thanks! Yeah, its her space. They had these "summer style" bowls at Wal Mart for 97 cents. I thought the watermelon was adorable since Bella likes watermelon.


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Precious! That's kinda like a playpen that I have, which will probably get some use


----------



## Hopie'sMummy (Mar 20, 2011)

Too adorable.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks great glad Bella likes it. Amberleah Crate is pink looks cool. Everything s Pink.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

SuperMomX4 said:


> Precious! That's kinda like a playpen that I have, which will probably get some use


Thanks!



Hopie'sMummy said:


> Too adorable.


Thanks!



CHITheresa said:


> Looks great glad Bella likes it. Amberleah Crate is pink looks cool. Everything s Pink.


Thanks! I love pink so by default so does Bella... lol.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

That looks very nice indeed
My 2 love their playpen too


----------

